# Grobag & Feet to Foot



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hiya
Can you please tell me if you are using a grobag do you still need to put baby in the "feet to foot" position?
As usual my friends are giving me different info, what's a girl to do!
Thanks in advance
Jo!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jo

Hmmm never thought about this!!

We placed molly in a grow bag with feet at the bottom of cot.

I would be inclined to contact the makers of grobag and see what they suggest. In theory the baby's head doesn't get covered over....but maybe there is another reason??  

Let me know!!

Jeanettex


----------

